# Does anyone know what this email means?



## BWA468 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all, the decision has been made on my visa but I received an email this morning:

*The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GWF********* was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 7/13/2017 8:26 AM.
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address. 

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times. 

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.*


I can't remember if I selected a courier option or not as I sent them a paid return envelope (was courier track and trace. No notifications on that tracking number are coming up though)...? I don't think I can collect them from anywhere as the processing office is in Auckland (I'm in Christchurch), unless they're being sent to the Christchurch NZ Immigration office?? Argh! Their emails are so confusing! There is nothing else on this email so even if I had to collect I dont know where that would be from. Should I just wait to see if they turn up? Surely they would be couried to me...


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

BWA468 said:


> Hi all, the decision has been made on my visa but I received an email this morning:
> 
> *The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GWF********* was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 7/13/2017 8:26 AM.
> If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
> ...


If there is NO Tracking Reference and you cannot remember, maybe you should phone Visa Office in Auckland which the Embassy can direct you towards.


----------



## BWA468 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok good idea. If it doesnt arrive by say Tuesday I will give them a call. If its couriered, do they usually provide a tracking number?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You would have paid extra for courier service. So check your card statement and see how much you've paid. If you went to biometrics at Christchurch, your documents will also be sent to Christchurch. Decision making centre is now Sheffield.


----------



## BWA468 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks Joppa  Ok, I might ring the Christchurch office and see if they can give me any information. Yes the decision making is now in Sheffield but all my documents were sent to Auckland


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think they publish phone number for VAC.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

BWA468 said:


> Ok good idea. If it doesnt arrive by say Tuesday I will give them a call. If its couriered, do they usually provide a tracking number?


Answered by Joppa


----------



## BWA468 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just tried to ring British Consulate but any contact details were muffled/cut off. I might go to the Christchurch office in person as they are not far away. I looked at the my application payment and there was nothing paid for a Postage Fee. Thanks all for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They won't let anyone in without appointment. Security rule. Though if you are collecting your passport, you need to take email confirmation.


----------



## BWA468 (Jun 7, 2017)

I have searched the forum and others have stated that we dont actually have a processing centre in NZ. NZ Immigration do the Biometrics but that is the only service they provide (I rang them). *Guessing here* - the email I received was from UK Visas Auckland and that my documents will be sent from there in the courier bag I provided. It was yesterday morning and the weather in NZ has been atrocious so I'm thinking they havent sent them off to me yet which is why the track and trace isnt showing anything...?


----------

